# 9 week old puppy peeing on rug



## LullaBellaxox (Aug 7, 2015)

My 9 week old chihuahua puppy keeps peeing on my rug despite just peeing outside.

Since we got her last week she has been taken outside to the toilet which is spanned no puppy pads or grass but even when she has gone outside and been rewarded she comes inside and about 5 mins later is peeing on the rug! 

I don't get it !! Iv tried staying outside with her slightly longer after her per to see if anything else comes but nothing. 

She also sometimes scratches to get back in when she hasn't peed and I have stood with her for 10 mins and as goes into the house and again 5 mins or so later she is in the rug peeing.

I am cleaning up the pee with an enzyme cleaner but nothing is deterring her!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You need to stay out with her until she does go even if it takes an hour. She doesn't know she's supposed to only pee outdoors, you are there to teach her this. Keep her on the lead to stop her scratching to come in. Why not put the rug away until she is toilet trained.


----------



## LullaBellaxox (Aug 7, 2015)

She does do the toilet when she is outside. As I said I wait with her until she does it which she does but then comes inside and pees again.

I don't want to put the rug away as I feel when I put it back down its something new again and she might start peeing on it when it's put back down.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

She's only a baby and still learning. But @Siskin is right. Stay outside with her, make a big fuss and reward when she performs. Don't even make her come to you for the reward so she associates it with toileting and not with coming to you. If she regularly toilets within a few minutes of coming in, bring her in and then take her out again before she gets the chance to toilet indoors. Start to introduce cue words like 'do weewee' that she can associate with the act of toileting to help you communicate where and when you want her to toilet going forward. And don't show any annoyance when she toilets indoors - that can lead to her being reluctant to tell you she needs out, and you don't want that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

LullaBellaxox said:


> She does do the toilet when she is outside. As I said I wait with her until she does it which she does but then comes inside and pees again.
> 
> I don't want to put the rug away as I feel when I put it back down its something new again and she might start peeing on it when it's put back down.


Not once she's housetrained properly.

It could be that at the breeders house puppy pads were used for toileting the puppies and this could make your pup assume that it is ok to toilet indoors, so she is using something soft that feels the same as a pad to toilet on. Chi's can be tricky to housetrain so you must persevere with this whilst she is young or housetraining will be dragging on for ages. 
Put the rug away until she is thoroughly housetrained then she won't dream of weeing indoors let alone on your rug.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LullaBellaxox said:


> I have stood with her for 10 mins and as goes into the house and again 5 mins or so later she is in the rug peeing.


Don't stand. Walk with her. After she pees walk around with her until she pees again. Then continue with the rest of the advice already given.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Don't stand. Walk with her. After she pees walk around with her until she pees again. Then continue with the rest of the advice already given.


Agree with this. Dogs rarely fully empty with one wee. My lurcher does several proper wees when out walking as well as lots of tiny ones.

I think the rug has become a habit so I would put it away for now.

I used to have a mat in the hall which my rescue weed on a couple of times in he early days so I put I away and he didn't wee in that spot again. Now, I have several mats down around the house and he has never weed on them as he is fully house trained


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

LullaBellaxox said:


> I don't want to put the rug away as I feel when I put it back down its something new again and she might start peeing on it when it's put back down.


I would remove it as you don't want her to develop a preference for the rug. Some pups prefer the softness or warmth of a rug or carpet to the cold wet grass or concrete. 
Its good she is confident enough to go out side so keep encouraging her and be very vigilant when she is indoors.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Yes, rugs, once pee'd on can be very confusing to puppies ....and my friend even had a green rug which was even more confusing to her puppy!

I find puppies can get interrupted whilst wee'ing (ooh look there's a leaf ...or look mum I did a wee can i have my treat) and stop before they are finished ...which may be what is happening here ...make sure you are not inadvertently interrupting her vocally or by offering the treat mid flow ...

And I don't always wait outside 'until they go' (certainly not at night or when it's raining). I will stand for my allocated time or until I think puppy has forgotten why they are there, and if they haven't gone I will usually return into the house and attach a house lead so puppy is attached to me and then take them out 10/15 minutes later (and so on until the wee comes). Then reward of course. 

It's all about habit ...but at 9 weeks I wouldn't expect miracles ...she'll get there 

J


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

sometimes playing with a dog encourages them to urinate too, I had to do this with my goldie who would often hold it in until she was desperate in the middle of the night.


----------



## Can Dogs Eat (Nov 15, 2014)

Lots of good tips already, all i can do is reinforce the comments, wait outside till she goes no matter how long it takes, reward and treat heavily (pee party!) - get rid of the rug till shes older and more toilet trained.


----------

